# Where to hunt turkey's on southern unit.



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I put in for LE Wild Turkey for the southern unit. I have seen turkey's out hunting for elk in some places in the southern unit. But I have also never hunted wild turkey. I am not looking for anyone's secret spot as I have a good idea of where to look. But if anyone has any info on where the biggest populations of turkey's are in the southern unit or anywhere else in Utah I would appreciate any tips or pointers as well as like I said I have never hunted them before and even if I don't draw a tag for the LE I am interested in making turkey hunting part of my yearly schedule with general season tags as well. Again any tips for a first timer would be awesome.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is all going to depend on the snow loads in the hills. When I had my southern tag we went scouting 2 weeks before the opening and the snow was quite low. Come the hunt there wasn't any snow and the turkeys were like high country deer. 

It just all depends.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome thanks Critter!

I have a pretty good idea of where to find some birds. But I know it gets a lot of snow. Do they have a predictable mating season or other weird rituals that a prolonged winter would interrupt?


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Any advice on where to go for the fall season? I think I am going to head down New Years Eve, first time hunting birds in this type of country.


----------

